# Quad injection = PAIN!



## SBD (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey ladies and gentleman. I started my 2nd cycle this past Monday. I am running GP Test E 500mgs a week, I usually have wife or a friend inject my delt or glute but she is on vacation and friends were at work. So Monday morning I decided to inject myself in the quad. This morning I wake up and it feels like someone has hit me with a damn brick! I mean I can barely walk! Please tell me this is common with quad injections.


----------



## rage racing (Aug 7, 2012)

Quads can be very painful in the begining. Why cant you pin your delts/glutes yourself?


----------



## SBD (Aug 7, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Quads can be very painful in the begining. Why cant you pin your delts/glutes yourself?



I've never tried to be honest. Just figured the quad would be the easiest..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 7, 2012)

I assume that is 250mg/ml....so you inject 2cc? Where you inject in your quad can make a huge difference in pain. How steady you are can also effect pain levels. It seems like a steady hand can make a huge difference.  The more you move the needle around in there the more sore it will be. Also if you inject nice and slow that helps a lot too. I just rub the muscle for a minute after I inject and I have very little soreness the following day. I remember back when I first did my own injections I was sore as hell. If your gear is high mg per ml gear then that is why it hurts. But 250mg/ml isn't known to hurt like some good ol' 400mg/ml test. Shoot that in your quad or delt and see how you feel


----------



## SBD (Aug 7, 2012)

No. I injected 1cc(250mg). My next injection will be Thursday, another 1cc. I injected in my right quad, About 8 inches from the top of my knee and about 4 inches to the right. I was real steady and injected slowly.


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 7, 2012)

take the pain. It means your alive


----------



## girpy (Aug 7, 2012)

One thing I noticed that helped me a ton with quad shot pain is to lay in bed for the shot with your leg extended but put a small pillow under your knee so that the muscle relaxes at a slight bend. Also foam rolling the quad after ( I would do it the next gym session ) helped me have absolutely no pain and I was doing a few shots of .5 ml prop 200 and 1ml TNE

hope this helps


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 8, 2012)

wait to you graze a nerve bro.. thats always fun when i shoot in my quads


----------



## njc (Aug 8, 2012)

Quad shots are great in my opinion.  I never found them to be anymore painful then any other site really.  Virgin muscle always hurt but I didnt feel that quads were any worse.  At any rate you will get accustomed to them and they will not be very painful after a while.  I started with suspension in my quads and it obviously hurt like a mother but after a while it was easy.  I do get more nervous when injecting my quads.  It just seems like there is a lot more going on around that area than others ie-nerves, veins, arteries, lymph node.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 8, 2012)

I've found injecting very high on the quad lessens the pain, as was mentioned though virgin muscle always hurts. I pin quads a lot and it rarely ever hurts now


----------



## the_predator (Aug 8, 2012)

Try a bicep or calf inject with a non-insulin syringe(think it was a 23g 1.5). Oh to be young and uneducated again! Now that was some good times LOL. Talk about not walking(calf) or even trying to scratch your nose(bicep)being difficult. Hell I think the only places I never did stick myself was my lats, hams, and forearms and that's because I can't reach my lats and have no reason to stick the other two. Either way just be safe and don't freak out. I like what "girpy" said about laying down. That would definitely help a virgin quad pinner. GL


----------



## effinrob (Aug 8, 2012)

Quads are my favorite spot... I think it's the virgin muscle
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 8, 2012)

I am doing quads as well, first time hitting the quad in a year i think. No pain at all with .5 cc test 300 and .5 cc of eq 200... (Cruising)


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 8, 2012)

i just starting pinning a few weeks ago. prop/tren/mast.  i put 1.5ml in my quad and never felt it. tha next 2days could not walk so well. lol.  i stated splitting the dose(2.5ml) among various muscles to get them used to pinning. .5ml in the quads is great. working back up to higher dose seems easier this way. so far lat was the worst. PIP was intense and couldnt raise my arm over my head for half a day. tricep didnt go so well either. super-swole. glutes, ventro glutes, delts seem to be best. why not use those?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 8, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Try a bicep or calf inject with a non-insulin syringe(think it was a 23g 1.5). Oh to be young and uneducated again! Now that was some good times LOL. Talk about not walking(calf) or even trying to scratch your nose(bicep)being difficult. Hell I think the only places I never did stick myself was my lats, hams, and forearms and that's because I can't reach my lats and have no reason to stick the other two. Either way just be safe and don't freak out. I like what "girpy" said about laying down. That would definitely help a virgin quad pinner. GL


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 8, 2012)

pain is why i never pin quads... done it 3x and killed me every time. so, never again.


----------



## SBD (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. I woke up this morning and feel 80% better. The pain is still there but not to severe. I managed to get a few sets of squats in but couldn't finish cause it hurt. I think I'm fine its just virgin muscle as you all have said. I will try what Girpy has suggested.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 8, 2012)

SBD said:


> No. I injected 1cc(250mg). My next injection will be Thursday, another 1cc. I injected in my right quad, About 8 inches from the top of my knee and about 4 inches to the right. I was real steady and injected slowly.



I go almost halfway down and just off center into what I would guess is the Rectus Femoris. I found my sweet spot and I have little pain. I will say quads can suck and there are nerves and if you it them you'll jump! What I have found works best for me is to stand and flex and find the thickest part of that muscle. I put my finger there and sit on the edge of my bed. That is where I pin. Sitting on the edge of my bed like it is a tall couch is ideal for me. It allows me to stay relaxed while I inject. Pushing a pin into a flexed muscle isn't fun or easy.


----------



## bottom__line (Aug 8, 2012)

Normal bro.  I been running Test 500mg a week. I do glute injections and even after 4 weeks sometimes it still feels like someone injected cement into my ass a few hours later. Im usually sore as hell and then it disappears after about 3 days.  IDK what it is about the Test E, but everytime I have used the stuff if always has the same painful effects. Injections are always smooth, but always pain afterwards.  Little advil and carry on. All part of being a monster. LOL


----------



## Mkpaint (Aug 9, 2012)

Deca no pain at all, but add test e and it hurts. Still pin quads just try to time it after leg day. Glutes work good and just started delts that may be my new favorite spot. My quad is still sore from Monday injection, but that's part of it. Going to try and get some hg gear and see if that makes a difference. Also I'm using a 23g 1" been told to go 25g and that will help. But I feel your pain


----------



## jacked187 (Aug 9, 2012)

quads can hurt you may of went to deep,i never put more than 2cc in my quad.


----------



## HammerStrength902 (Aug 9, 2012)

First pin in my right quad, and I was limping for 6 days. The last 2 pins after that were hardly any thing to talk about.  I can walk perfectly normal.  Just feels tight and 3/10 PIP for 2 days but by the 4th day its gone. Im using MLG Test E.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 9, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Try a bicep or calf inject with a non-insulin syringe(think it was a 23g 1.5). Oh to be young and uneducated again! Now that was some good times LOL. Talk about not walking(calf) or even trying to scratch your nose(bicep)being difficult. Hell I think the only places I never did stick myself was my lats, hams, and forearms and that's because I can't reach my lats and have no reason to stick the other two. Either way just be safe and don't freak out. I like what "girpy" said about laying down. That would definitely help a virgin quad pinner. GL



HA! That's hillarious! I did the same thing, years ago, probobly my third cycle pinned my calf with the old sust 250 from mexico. Was gimping around for a week.


----------



## ngbr05 (Feb 21, 2013)

For a beginner, what do you think is the easiest spot to self pin?


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 22, 2013)

depends on your size bro.. I know beginners who are fucking huge to start out with. I can't pin my shoulders because I have fucking short arms a big chest, I end up grinding the stick around to much. I pin 3 cc in my quad eod. Rotate from outside inside. I am also going to start pinning my chest with slin pins. Its all preference... I hate pinning shoulders, i would rather deal with pip in my legs then shoulders.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 22, 2013)

SBD said:


> I've never tried to be honest. Just figured the quad would be the easiest..



delts are one of the easist spots to pin, and most easy on own.
then glutes and quads.

pin using one hand, its easy


----------



## larry79 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just do a 16week cycle of test prop ED and you get over pinning real quick.


----------



## muscleicon (Feb 22, 2013)

With slins pins anywhere is pretty easy. With 25g, for me quads and delts. I always find the muscle on the side of my quad and inject, always making sure muscle is relaxed. I remember once, either the gear was crap or i missed the muscle I normally pin on the side of quad but I limped for a week. UNBELIEVABLE PAIN!


----------



## Laborer (Feb 22, 2013)

As everyone stated Delts, Quads, Glutes with  Delts being my favorite.


Some gear also has more pip then others, watson is smooth and no pain for me but that is pharm gear. Euro-pharm gives me zero pip just like my watson, Test e and cyp should be painless even in " virgin muscles"

A friend gave me geneza test e  and I tossed that shit in the can it crippled me


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2013)

SBD said:


> Hey ladies and gentleman. I started my 2nd cycle this past Monday. I am running GP Test E 500mgs a week, I usually have wife or a friend inject my delt or glute but she is on vacation and friends were at work. So Monday morning I decided to inject myself in the quad. This morning I wake up and it feels like someone has hit me with a damn brick! I mean I can barely walk! Please tell me this is common with quad injections.




Esters are deratives of carboxilic acids. On the net it is many times posted as carbolic acid, but carbolic acid is knwn as phenol and not present in Testosterone enanthate. Carboxylic acids such as acetic acid or propionic acid or as in this case enantic acid are reacted with an alcohol to form esters. Sulphuric acid is used as a catalyst. After the estrification the API ( active pharmaceutical ingredient) goes through several steps of purification it is extrated with exess water and a base (sodium bicarbonate).
?Bad powders? are sometimes contaminated with unreacted acids, because they where not or not completely purified. This is (normally) controlled in the manufacturing plant by HPLC. But I've seen many many cases of these contaminated powders that causes infections and/or sore injectionspots.


2 carbon esters such as Acetic Acid; Vinegar acid (or just vinegar) and 3 carbon esters Propionic Acid very similar to red ant or bee venom and sting on their own if you are suspectible to it. That?s why many guys prefer cypionate.


It is also possible that you caused a sore spot by a wrong injection technique or wrong cleaning of injection spot.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 23, 2013)

It depends a lot on the gear and I also had a buddy that was allergic to the sesame seed oil...Talk about a knot in his thigh...


----------

